# Session #13



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

Today I worked my friend's American bulldog, a promising young male about 15? months old. It's his session #13 and I figured he's ready for his first stick hit and first bite on the rag. I guess he felt he was ready too.


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

Although I'm sure you will disagree..
Your putting alot of defense on a 15 month old and got what you deserved. People that back tie a dog, then put it in defense to get it to bite are not trainiers, theyre just creating disasters on a leash. Something that no bully breed needs right now.


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

You're a fool and so is the rest of your camp, that young AB is in too much prey. Even though it's a vid there's no excuse for not seeing it in this dog. Go somewhere else than where you learned to read dogs and better yourself.


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh yes sir, im im im so... so... sorry. What was I thinking.. 
If you dont want someone to critique what your doing, maybe you shouldn't post it. Especially crap like that. Maybe you should better yourself and pull your head out of your a$!

P.S. I can edit my posts too.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Maybe it's just me, but whenever I see someone working a dog in shorts and a t shirt I just figure they deserved getting bit if it happens, I know this person was bit on the hand but that's where the movement was mostly coming from, not from the rhythmic gymnastic ribbon.

That was too much teasing and not enough of anything else for me. Those bite scratches will go over big with the right people though.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Maybe it's just me, but whenever I see someone working a dog in shorts and a t shirt I just figure they deserved getting bit if it happens, I know this person was bit on the hand but that's where the movement was mostly coming from, not from the rhythmic gymnastic ribbon.
> 
> That was too much teasing and not enough of anything else for me. Those bite scratches will go over big with the right people though.


I agree.... Only the video was focused on the dog I couldn't see what the dog was actually barking at until your arm came into the picture. Dude do yourself a favor and get a leather apron. You are going to get way worse scratches on your legs than the bite on your hand (altough I was bit last summer and have to say it did hurt like hell).

I believe the dog was all kinds of prey drive. You should have a tug or something that the dog can target. That kind of ribbon/rag whatever it was is cool for little puppies not dogs. 

In my experience AB's will bite anything in the arc when they are being teased. Legs, feet, whips anything is fare game to a bulldog.

Julie


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Emilio Rodriguez said:


> that young AB is in too much prey


I don't think a bulldog can ever have too much prey drive. This is a dog that can take a lot of bad training with out folding. He still needs to be developed.

Peace,

Julie


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

LOL this thread is starting to read like my ignore list.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Emilio Rodriguez said:


> LOL this thread is starting to read like my ignore list.


 That's a long list, I don't think he's here to learn anything. There are some pretty knowledgeable people on that list that can help him

Qoute:
"rhythmic gymnastic ribbon". That's funny.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Wow I made your list? 

I am not even hating. I just offered my humble opinion.

I am flattered.

Julie


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

I think he adds you to the list when you dont agree lol. 
You know he still reads what you write. These guys live to argue. He posts threads about things he "already knows" only to pick at what you reply with.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Emilio Rodriguez said:


> LOL this thread is starting to read like my ignore list.


If it's an ignore list, you can't see the people on it when you look at your post right ?

I just put you on my snap the **** out of it list.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Until discussed with the moderators this post is closed due to to much bullsit, childish behaviour!

Bob Scott
WDA Moderator


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Emilio's ignore list just got a whole lot bigger.

Banned.


----------

